# Trying to execute a remote Javascript



## Halfbakedoreo (Dec 28, 2008)

Well i have been looking for an answer for a couple and hours now but i cant seem to find it  
I'm trying To create an HTML document with a link. When that link is clicked it will take the user to a page and automatically, after the page is loaded run the command

The web address I'm using is

http://www.bungie.net/stats/Halo3/FileShare.aspx?gamertag=Halfbakedoreo

and the java i am using is

javascript:__doPostBack('ctl00$mainContent$shareRepeater$ctl00$fileshareitem$xboxDownloadButton','')

Is it possible?

Thanks In Advance


----------



## JimmySeal (Sep 25, 2007)

What you are describing would be quite difficult, if possible at all. I suggest you direct your visitors to go to the page and download the item themselves.


----------



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Halfbakedoreo said:


> Well i have been looking for an answer for a couple and hours now but i cant seem to find it
> I'm trying To create an HTML document with a link. When that link is clicked it will take the user to a page and automatically, after the page is loaded run the command
> 
> The web address I'm using is
> ...


Hi,

To call a JavaScript you will have to track the onClick event of the text on which you want the users to click. It will be something like this: - 

The Text

Here the func_name is the name of the JavaScript function you want to call when the user clicks on the text The Text and in this function you can do what ever you want to do with the parameters passed and take to user to required page.

Hope this helps!

Cheers,

~Maneet Puri


----------



## Halfbakedoreo (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you that helped


----------

